# August 2007 Pool #5 Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

19 . . . . . . tchariya

avo_addict........
rack04.........
Bmagin320.......
Twill413............
TimButz2.......
tchariya............
FattyCBR&#8230;&#8230;.
BigGreg&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
j6ppc&#8230;............
djmoniz&#8230;&#8230;....
kheffelf&#8230;.........
jpa0741..........
DBall&#8230;..........
TideFan73........


----------



## rack04

Congrats on the win. Please PM me your address and I'll get your smokes out on Monday.


----------



## TimButz2

Congrats on the win shoot me a PM with your info. I'll get your smokes out ASAP.


----------



## jpa0741

TimButz2 said:


> Congrats on the win shoot me a PM with your info. I'll get your smokes out ASAP.


:tpd:


----------



## tchariya

wow! I'm so floored! I just got back from 2+ weeks of lack of cigars. I am jone-sing for a dark tasty one right now!

I sent the first 3 my addy.


Can't wait!


Than


----------



## BigGreg

Congrats on the win PM me your addy smokes will go out tomorrow!


----------



## pnoon

tchariya said:


> I sent the first 3 my addy.


You should be PMing everyone in your pool your addy. Don't wait for them to ask for it.


----------



## Twill413

Than, I might just do a hand pass at the MMH II, but I haven't decided. Would still fit within the guidelines of time, and saves me a few dollars, but I have to go to the PO this week anyways. Nice win.


----------



## DBall

Congrats, man... PM me your addy so I can get you your winnings. You're looking for something dark and tasty, eh?


----------



## tchariya

pnoon said:


> You should be PMing everyone in your pool your addy. Don't wait for them to ask for it.


i'm such a n00b


----------



## tchariya

Updates:

avo_addict........
rack04.........responded
Bmagin320.......
Twill413............responded
TimButz2.......responded
tchariya............
FattyCBR…….
BigGreg………responded
j6ppc…............
djmoniz……....
kheffelf….........
jpa0741..........responded
DBall…..........responded
TideFan73........


----------



## avo_addict

Got your PM, Than. I will send the smokes tomorrow. Congrats.


----------



## j6ppc

I'll get yours out this week,


----------



## DBall

going out tomorrow:

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7490 7430 3127

:bl


----------



## kheffelf

congrats, should have these out sometime soon.


----------



## bmagin320

pm received, pm sent


----------



## DBall

mine hit the mailbox early this morning... should be there before end of week.


----------



## djmoniz

CONGRATS!!! Smokes going out soon.


----------



## avo_addict

Than, incoming 0411 9496 6850 2700 2239


----------



## TimButz2

Hey Than,

Your smokes are on the way:

DC#: 0306 1070 0004 0710 4667

Enjoy,
Tim


----------



## tchariya

Updates:

avo_addict........DC # 0411 9496 6850 2700 2239
rack04.........responded
Bmagin320.......responded
Twill413............responded
TimButz2.......DC# 0306 1070 0004 0710 4667
tchariya............I'm the WINNER!
FattyCBR…….
BigGreg………responded
j6ppc…............responded
djmoniz……....responded
kheffelf….........responded
jpa0741..........responded
DBall…..........DC # 0103 8555 7490 7430 3127
TideFan73........


----------



## Tidefan73

Congrats Than!! Prize going out soon!!!


----------



## bmagin320

to the victor go the spoils
0307 0020 0001 4821 4288


----------



## rack04

:bl Congrats on the win.

DC # 0103 8555 7490 6576 0472


----------



## tchariya

Updates:

avo_addict........DC # 0411 9496 6850 2700 2239
rack04.........DC # 0103 8555 7490 6576 0472
Bmagin320.......DC # 0307 0020 0001 4821 4288
Twill413............responded
TimButz2.......DC# 0306 1070 0004 0710 4667
tchariya............I'm the WINNER!
FattyCBR…….
BigGreg………responded
j6ppc…............responded
djmoniz……....responded
kheffelf….........responded
jpa0741..........responded
DBall…..........RECEIVED....totally got slapped around silly!

TideFan73........


----------



## tchariya

Updates:

avo_addict........RECEIVED...dag nabbit Jim!
rack04.........DC # 0103 8555 7490 6576 0472
Bmagin320.......RECEIVED.....YIKES!
Twill413............responded
TimButz2.......RECEIVED...hey how did those get there!
tchariya............I'm the WINNER!
FattyCBR…….
BigGreg………responded
j6ppc…............responded
djmoniz……....responded
kheffelf….........responded
jpa0741..........responded
DBall…..........RECEIVED....totally got slapped around silly!
TideFan73........responded


----------



## avo_addict

I hope you like the selections, Than.


----------



## djmoniz

Smokes going out tomorrow....DC #0103 8555 7491 6296 3578. Enjoy! :ss


----------



## rack04

tchariya, did you receive the smokes I sent?


----------



## FattyCBR

Congrats on the win. I will get your winnings out to you.


----------



## tchariya

rack04 said:


> tchariya, did you receive the smokes I sent?


I just got them on my desk today! LOVE LOVE the smokes! Thanks!

Than

T-3


----------



## tchariya

Updates:

avo_addict........RECEIVED...dag nabbit Jim!
rack04.........RECEIVED....does anyone know how to count around here?
Bmagin320.......RECEIVED.....YIKES!
Twill413............responded
TimButz2.......RECEIVED...hey how did those get there!
tchariya............I'm the WINNER!
FattyCBR…….responded
BigGreg………responded
j6ppc…............responded
djmoniz……....DC #0103 8555 7491 6296 3578
kheffelf….........responded
jpa0741..........responded
DBall…..........RECEIVED....totally got slapped around silly!
TideFan73........responded



T-1


----------



## j6ppc

Outgoing today Than-

0103 8555 7490 6005 9298

Enjoy


----------



## tchariya

UPDATES!


avo_addict........RECEIVED...dag nabbit Jim!
rack04.........RECEIVED......and smoked one last night!
Bmagin320.......RECEIVED.....YIKES!
Twill413............responded
TimButz2.......RECEIVED...hey how did those get there!
tchariya............I'm the WINNER!
FattyCBR…….
BigGreg………responded
j6ppc…............responded
djmoniz……....RECEIVED......damn boy! those look sooo aged and delicious!
kheffelf….........responded
jpa0741..........responded
DBall…..........RECEIVED....totally got slapped around silly!
TideFan73........responded


----------



## rack04

tchariya said:


> UPDATES!rack04.........RECEIVED......and smoked one last night!


Mind if I ask which one you smoked and what you thought?


----------



## pnoon

Pool #5 all present and accounted for. :tu


----------



## Tidefan73

Going out today Than!!

0103 8555 7491 0492 0874


----------



## tchariya

UPDATES!


avo_addict........RECEIVED...dag nabbit Jim!
rack04.........RECEIVED......and smoked one last night!
Bmagin320.......RECEIVED.....YIKES!
Twill413............responded
TimButz2.......RECEIVED...hey how did those get there!
tchariya............I'm the WINNER!
FattyCBR…….responded
BigGreg………responded
j6ppc…............RECEIVED......uh they came protected!
djmoniz……....RECEIVED......damn boy! those look sooo aged and delicious!
kheffelf….........responded
jpa0741..........responded
DBall…..........RECEIVED....totally got slapped around silly!
TideFan73........DC# 0103 8555 7491 0492 0874


----------



## tchariya

UPDATES!


avo_addict........RECEIVED...dag nabbit Jim!
rack04.........RECEIVED......and smoked one last night!
Bmagin320.......RECEIVED.....YIKES!
Twill413............responded
TimButz2.......RECEIVED...hey how did those get there!
tchariya............I'm the WINNER!
FattyCBR…….responded
BigGreg………responded
j6ppc…............RECEIVED......uh they came protected!
djmoniz……....RECEIVED......damn boy! those look sooo aged and delicious!
kheffelf….........responded
jpa0741..........responded
DBall…..........RECEIVED....totally got slapped around silly!
TideFan73........RECEIVED....i look forward to these dark yummies!


----------



## kheffelf

tchariya said:


> UPDATES!
> 
> avo_addict........RECEIVED...dag nabbit Jim!
> rack04.........RECEIVED......and smoked one last night!
> Bmagin320.......RECEIVED.....YIKES!
> Twill413............responded
> TimButz2.......RECEIVED...hey how did those get there!
> tchariya............I'm the WINNER!
> FattyCBR&#8230;&#8230;.responded
> BigGreg&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;responded
> j6ppc&#8230;............RECEIVED......uh they came protected!
> djmoniz&#8230;&#8230;....RECEIVED......damn boy! those look sooo aged and delicious!
> kheffelf&#8230;.........03060320000078428494
> jpa0741..........responded
> DBall&#8230;..........RECEIVED....totally got slapped around silly!
> TideFan73........RECEIVED....i look forward to these dark yummies!


went out today


----------



## Twill413

Than you already know this, but I will clarify. I intended to give him his smokes at MMHII, but with all the chaos I totally forget to pass them off. You are close and the package made the 3:30 pickup, so you may get them manana. I won't be so tardy in the future. Heads up bro! 

0418 9999 4800 3203 4719


----------



## tchariya

UPDATES!


avo_addict........RECEIVED...dag nabbit Jim!
rack04.........RECEIVED......and smoked one last night!
Bmagin320.......RECEIVED.....YIKES!
Twill413............RECEIVED.......smokes for the blokes!
TimButz2.......RECEIVED...hey how did those get there!
tchariya............I'm the WINNER!
FattyCBR…….responded
BigGreg………responded
j6ppc…............RECEIVED......uh they came protected!
djmoniz……....RECEIVED......damn boy! those look sooo aged and delicious!
kheffelf….........RECEIVED......sooooooo yummmmy
jpa0741..........responded
DBall…..........RECEIVED....totally got slapped around silly!
TideFan73........RECEIVED....i look forward to these dark yummies!


----------



## pnoon

tchariya said:


> UPDATES!
> 
> avo_addict........RECEIVED...dag nabbit Jim!
> rack04.........RECEIVED......and smoked one last night!
> Bmagin320.......RECEIVED.....YIKES!
> Twill413............RECEIVED.......smokes for the blokes!
> TimButz2.......RECEIVED...hey how did those get there!
> tchariya............I'm the WINNER!
> FattyCBR&#8230;&#8230;.responded
> BigGreg&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;responded
> j6ppc&#8230;............RECEIVED......uh they came protected!
> djmoniz&#8230;&#8230;....RECEIVED......damn boy! those look sooo aged and delicious!
> kheffelf&#8230;.........RECEIVED......sooooooo yummmmy
> jpa0741..........responded
> DBall&#8230;..........RECEIVED....totally got slapped around silly!
> TideFan73........RECEIVED....i look forward to these dark yummies!


I will send out a final reminder. These guys have until tomorrow to ship and post the DC. Otherwise they will lose their spot in the lottery.


----------



## Twill413

pnoon said:


> I will send out a final reminder. These guys have until tomorrow to ship and post the DC. Otherwise they will lose their spot in the lottery.


Hey Uncle Poon, are there people on the wait list in case that happens...or will our list just be caput?


----------



## pnoon

Twill413 said:


> Hey Uncle Poon, are there people on the wait list in case that happens...or will our list just be caput?


Not to worry, my long-armed friend. Plenty of eager players on the waiting list.


----------



## tchariya

UPDATES!


avo_addict........RECEIVED...dag nabbit Jim!
rack04.........RECEIVED......and smoked one last night!
Bmagin320.......RECEIVED.....YIKES!
Twill413............RECEIVED.......smokes for the blokes!
TimButz2.......RECEIVED...hey how did those get there!
tchariya............I'm the WINNER!
FattyCBR…….responded
BigGreg………responded
j6ppc…............RECEIVED......uh they came protected!
djmoniz……....RECEIVED......damn boy! those look sooo aged and delicious!
kheffelf….........RECEIVED......sooooooo yummmmy
jpa0741..........RECEIVED......soo sorry I forgot to update on your sticks
DBall…..........RECEIVED....totally got slapped around silly!
TideFan73........RECEIVED....i look forward to these dark yummies!


----------



## FattyCBR

Ok, sorry for the delay. Your DC# is 0306 0320 0004 0794 5197

Congrats,
Milan


----------



## tchariya

Final UPDATE!


avo_addict........RECEIVED...dag nabbit Jim!
rack04.........RECEIVED......and smoked one last night!
Bmagin320.......RECEIVED.....YIKES!
Twill413............RECEIVED.......smokes for the blokes!
TimButz2.......RECEIVED...hey how did those get there!
tchariya............I'm the WINNER!
FattyCBR…….RECEIVED....oh Padilla...haven't tried those yet!
BigGreg………responded...sigh.....hate to lose you!
j6ppc…............RECEIVED......uh they came protected!
djmoniz……....RECEIVED......damn boy! those look sooo aged and delicious!
kheffelf….........RECEIVED......sooooooo yummmmy
jpa0741..........RECEIVED......soo sorry I forgot to update on your sticks
DBall…..........RECEIVED....totally got slapped around silly!
TideFan73........RECEIVED....i look forward to these dark yummies!


----------

